
A Haskell Bookshelf - mahipal
http://programming-musings.org/2006/03/28/a-haskell-bookshelf/
======
mbrubeck
Since this is from 2006 it does not include the excellent _Real World Haskell_
(2008) which is available in print or free online:
<http://book.realworldhaskell.org/>

------
tome
"A Haskell Bookshelf" sounds like a bookshelf where interesting books appear
only when you go to look for them.

------
giu
Chris Osaka's book _Purely Functional Data Structures_ is a revised and
expanded version of his PhD thesis. Here's the link to the latter:
<http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~rwh/theses/okasaki.pdf>

~~~
gtani
Since then, Real world haskell (freely available), Hutton's book, maybe
another came out

<http://book.realworldhaskell.org/>

[http://www.amazon.com/Programming-in-Haskell-
ebook/dp/B001FS...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-in-Haskell-
ebook/dp/B001FSKE6Q/)

also: Herlihy , Shavit , Multiprocessor Programming

[http://www.amazon.com/Art-Multiprocessor-Programming-
Maurice...](http://www.amazon.com/Art-Multiprocessor-Programming-Maurice-
Herlihy/dp/0123705916/)

